# FreeBSD won't boot



## spoon (May 8, 2009)

I was trying to get GDM to boot since I kept getting an error when executing "/usr/local/bin/kdm -nodaemon" xterm on secure". So I edited the ttyv8 file manually with "ee", by replacing "off" with "on". 

After I did; I was unable to boot into KDE or even the prompt so I could correct my error. I get stuck with this ugly gray login box with a big black X on it that states "FreeBSD: welcome to gateway.2wire.net", on an even uglier "white" background that asks me to long in. 

Although once I login, I can't do anything. The keyboard just beeps when any key is pressed, and there is no mouse. I'm also unable to shutdown or reboot so I have to hold the power button on my pc until it shuts down. 

I Just wanted to know if there is a way to salvage this, or will I have to reinstall FreeBSD from scratch again? Does anyone know of a solution or am I pretty much screwed?

P.S. I'm new to BSD...:r


----------



## ale (May 8, 2009)

What pressing ctrl+alt+f1? You should get on ttyv0 and should be able to fix it.
BTW: are dbus and hald enabled in /etc/rc.conf?


----------



## gilinko (May 8, 2009)

Press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and it will drop you to the pure console(ttyv1). From there you should be able to login and correct your mistakes.
_
(darn... beaten by ale...)_


----------



## spoon (May 8, 2009)

I tried "Ctrl+Alt+F1" no luck all it does is send me back to the same screen. 

Here are some screen shots of what it looks like:
http://www.snapdrive.net/files/574231/vlcsnap-2507163.png
http://www.snapdrive.net/files/574231/vlcsnap-2507836.png

"are dbus and hald enabled in /etc/rc.conf?" I can't tell, because I can't even get into the console.


----------



## spoon (May 8, 2009)

Here is a video I also uploaded illustrating my problem:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jysQGLrvUYQ


----------



## spoon (May 8, 2009)

gilinko said:
			
		

> Press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and it will drop you to the pure console(ttyv1). From there you should be able to login and correct your mistakes.
> _
> (darn... beaten by ale...)_



All that did was send me back to the same screen, after going blank for a few seconds


----------



## spoon (May 8, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> What pressing ctrl+alt+f1? You should get on ttyv0 and should be able to fix it.
> BTW: are dbus and hald enabled in /etc/rc.conf?



I don't know as I can't get into the console. Also trying that keystroke didn't work. Any other suggestions?


----------



## spoon (May 8, 2009)

AH YES! it worked thanks guys


----------

